# DVRupgrade InstantCake Support Thread



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm creating this thread because I've seen some other posts about InstantCake in this forum. We've always traditionally handled any support for these products in public forums, either here or on our own boards at dvrupgrade.com. We do this so that anybody else who comes along with the same question can benefit from those answers as well. The purpose of this thread is to continue that tradition on this board, but in a more consolidated and organized manner. What motivated me to do this was that I've seen a few InstantCake posts recently, and thought that this thread would allow anyone who turns to this forum for advice to hopefully be able to find their answer quickly and easily without having to wait for a response to a post.

What I would like to do with this thread is post some links to the various support resources that are currently available for InstantCake, and I would also like to open the thread up to any questions anybody may have about using it. Lou and I will do our best to answer your questions, and hopefully some of you out there who are familiar with the product will help us out. If there's anything discussed during the course of this thread that is particularly useful, I'll add a link to that post here. The idea is to have an active discussion and collect all of this information in one spot, rather than have it scattered through a bunch of different posts that fall off the board after a while.

So here's what we're going to start with, and hopefully this list of links will continue to grow:


InstantCake Instructions (Series3 and TiVo HD Units Only)

*Release Notes*

Detailed release notes for this product are currently maintained on our message board.​
InstantCake Instructions (Series1 and Series2 Units Only)

*Release Notes*

Please refer to the release notes for your specific version of InstantCake before proceeding with your installation (see below for specifics).

Release Notes - InstantCake for Series1 Standalone Units

*TiVo Models Supported*
Philips PTV100, PTV300, HDR110, HDR112, HDR212, HDR312, HDR31201, HDR31202, HDR31203, HDR31204, HDR612 
Sony SVR-2000

Detailed release notes for this product are currently maintained in our knowledgebase.


Release Notes - InstantCake for Series1 DirecTV TiVo Units

*TiVo Models Supported*

Philips DSR6000, DSR6000R, DSR6000R1
Sony SAT-T60
Hughes GXCEBOT, GXCEBOTD

Detailed release notes for this product are currently maintained in our knowledgebase.

Release Notes - InstantCake for Series2 Standalone Units
*
TiVo Models Supported*

TiVo TCD130040, TiVo TCD140060, TiVo TCD230040
TiVo TCD240040, TCD24004A, TCD240080, TCD24008A, TCD240140
TiVo TCD240040, TCD24004A, TCD240080, TCD24008A, TCD240140
TiVo TCD540040, TCD540080, TCD540140 
TiVo TCD649XXX 
Sony SVR3000
HUMAX T800, T2500

Release notes for this product are currently maintained in our knowledgebase.

Release Notes - InstantCake for Series2 Standalone Units with DVD players/recorders

*TiVo Models Supported*

Pioneer DVR-810HS
Pioneer DVR-57H
Humax DRT400 / DRT800
Toshiba SD-H400
Toshiba RS-TX20 / RS-TX60

Detailed release notes for this product are currently maintained in our knowledgebase.

Release Notes - InstantCake for Series2 DirecTV TiVo Units

*TiVo Models Supported

Standard Definition Units* 
DirecTV R10
Hughes HDVR2, HDVR3, SD-DVR40, SD-DVR80, SD-DVR120
Philips DSR7000, DSR704, DSR708
RCA DVR39, DVR40, DVR80, DVR120
Samsung SIR-S4040R, SIR-S4080R, SIR-S4120R

*High Definition Units*
Hughes/DirecTV HR10-250

*IRD Model and Software Revision Information*

Version 6.2a and 6.4a InstantCake users may see incorrect IRD Model information in the System Information screen. This correct way to verify that you are running the proper software is to proceed to your System Information screen and verify that the LAST 3 DIGITS OF THE SOFTWARE VERSION MATCH THE FIRST 3 DIGITS OF YOUR SERVICE NUMBER (this should also match the first three digits of the service number on the back of your unit). If these numbers do not match, then you are running the WRONG software on your unit and you could create problems for TiVo, DirecTV and the upgrade community if your unit connects to TiVo's servers! As for the IRD name listed, please ignore the erroneous information.

Detailed release notes for this product are currently maintained in our knowledgebase.

Important Note for PTVnet DIY CD users: To use InstantCake in conjunction with the PTVnet DIY CD, you MUST boot with the PTVnet DIY CD *FIRST*. ​
Official InstantCake Discussion Thread (Series1 and Series2 Units Only)

Official InstantCake Discussion Thread (Series3 and TiVo HD Units Only)

And again, if anybody has any questions about InstantCake, please feel free to ask them in this thread. If you're not a member of our forums over at dvrupgrade.com, don't worry about it as we will continue to be checking both as often as we can. But if you are a member there, please do not double post your questions. Just put them here instead.

Thanks!
-Scott


----------

